# Show Bags



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a question for ya'll that show! So I'm looking for a grooming bag type of thing, right now I'm using a carry on bag for flights, but it's just not working out for me. It's not big enough for the blow dryer and what not to fit in, and by the time the weekend is over, you have more things in it coming home than what you had going to the show! lol!  Anywho, just looking for suggestions and maybe some pictures of what you guys own now. And I've noticed while at shows that some people have a little 'grooming tote' to take with them ring side, which is a fantastic idea...just wanted to know your opinions/thoughts on anything that would be useful! 

Thanks!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's funny you ask this today because we just ordered a dryer and bought a grooming table plus a bunch of grooming tools, and I was just thinking....how will I get all that stuff plus a DOG to a show? I've seen people with bags and boxes at shows but I'm not sure what works better. I haven't ordered one yet but I think I need to also so I'm curious to see what people think.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha, now that is just too funny! lol!! =]


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I have loads of free canvas bags--one of the hidden perks of my job.

The best ones that I have found for show use are the ones that have side compartments for brushes and leashes and squeak toys and bait, etc.

One year, PetEdge donated all these great grooming bags to the local golden club (a very, very enterprising member made a pitch to them "wouldn't you like to get some free publicity at the golden specialty?") and we used them as "trophies" for everyone who entered! They also are made of canvas and have all these great side pockets.

A friend showed me her latest idea--using a canvas bag that is designed to carry wine bottles as her show bag--all those compartments are great for storing things in four neat sections.

I haven't seen a bag big enough for a blow dryer--most of the time, I've seen those perched on top of a folded grooming table, which is on top of a dolly.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not going to be overly helpful. Some of it goes in a bag (whatever I have lying around) and others (like the dryer and table) are just loose in the car. Then I just carry it all in to your grooming spot. Or, you can buy one of those nifty carts, but I do it all by hand and just take the necessary number of trips.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

In the UK many people use a trolley with a seat attached. We don't take dryers or tables to shows as all the grooming is carried at at home. It is great to have somewhere to sit though and it takes all the bench blankets, grooming equipment picnic etc.Annef


----------

